# Déplacer un lanceur au-dessus de widgets



## Rollmops (11 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir à tous   



J’ai une appli Launcher, un lanceur d’applis sur mon écran d’acceuil.

J’ai aussi des widgets post-it.

Tout cela se trouve sur la gauche de l’écran.

Le problème est que Launcher se trouve tout en bas sous les post-it et que je n’arrive pas à le faire passer au-dessus.

Quelqu’un aurait une idée ?


----------



## augusterre (11 Mai 2021)

Peux-tu envoyer des captures d'écran ?


----------



## Rollmops (11 Mai 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Peux-tu envoyer des captures d'écran ?


Comment aucune des 2 icônes ne marchent…(la photo et la page cornée) ?


----------



## Rollmops (11 Mai 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Comment aucune des 2 icônes ne marchent…(la photo et la page cornée) ?


----------



## Rollmops (11 Mai 2021)




----------



## augusterre (11 Mai 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Comment aucune des 2 icônes ne marchent…(la photo et la page cornée) ?


Je ne comprends pas. Je t'ai demandé de faire une capture d'écran de ton écran d'accueil, en pressant le bouton Home et le bouton pour éteindre en même temps, ou si tu es sur iPhone avec Face ID c'est Bouton Vol+ et bouton pour éteindre

--------------------

Ah non, j'ai rien dit ! Merci


----------



## Rollmops (11 Mai 2021)

Ici on ne voit pas les post-it, ils sont au-dessus


----------



## augusterre (11 Mai 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 225953


"Launcher 2" qu'on entrevoit ?

Pour modifier l'ordre des widgets, il faut aller dans "Modifier les widgets" non ?

Je n'en sais pas plus, je n'ai pas d'iPad et tu n'as pas précisé que tu avais un iPad.


----------



## Rollmops (11 Mai 2021)

-J'ai posté dans appli Ipad et Iphone
-Oui mais ça ne marche pas avec Launcher


----------



## augusterre (11 Mai 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> -J'ai posté dans appli Ipad et Iphone
> -Oui mais ça ne marche pas avec Launcher


Oui, je savais que tu parlais d'un produit iOS, mais pour moi "widgets" me fait plus penser à "iPhone".

Je ne pourrais pas t'aider plus par contre, désolé.


----------



## Rollmops (11 Mai 2021)

Pas grave. Merci quand même


----------

